# Meister der Lehren



## Deryana (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir das Ziel gesteckt den Titel "Meister der Lehren" zu erreichen

dazu benötige ich die entsprechenden Erfolge

Östliche Königreiche
Kalimdor
Scherbenwelt
Nordend

Die Scherbenwelt- und Nordenderfolge sind noch entsprechend nach Zone gegliedert, und sollten demach kein Problem darstellen.
Die Erfolge der alten Welt erfordern jedoch nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Quests auf den jeweiligen Kontinent
Östliche Königreiche 700[, Kalimdor 730

Ich stehe im Moment in der östlichen Königreichen bei 625 d.h. es fehlen mir noch 75 Quests.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile bisl informiert und auf diesem Wege erfahren das weder Dungeons- noch PvP-Quests hierfür zählen
Somit habe ich ein kleines Problem und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden, welche Quests mitgezählt werden.
Z.B. bei den Handwerksverfügungen bin ich mir net sicher

mfg Dery


----------



## Albra (30. Oktober 2008)

einfach stur von oben nach unten durchreiten/buffed benutzen
und "niedrigstufige quests auf der minimap anzeigen" aktivieren
mir fehlen zb noch einige questen aus kalimdor *seufz* werd wohl doch mal winterquell und sili machen


----------



## Khema (7. November 2008)

hi 

also ich hab 721 q bereits abgeschlossen mir fehlen noch 9 um dieses Achivement zu bekommen. Nur ich finde auch keine mehr, habe mir auch immer fleißig die niedrigstufigen Quests anzeigen lassen. Habe fast das Gefühl man muss wirklich die Aq Questreihe gemacht haben um auf 730 zu kommen. Schön ist das nich, denn wer geht heutzutage noch Bwl und Aq. Es wird schwer. Hoffe Blizzard patcht das noch ein wenig nach unten.


----------



## Achanjiati (8. Dezember 2008)

Der Trick liegt in den Questen welche nur droppen aber eben keinen NPC als Questgeber haben. Da gab es auch hier im Forum mal eine Auflistung.


----------



## Drydema (15. Dezember 2008)

die anzahl an q für den erfolg wird noch reduziert bei uns in der gilde hat einer den titel trotzdem schon


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Dezember 2008)

Zählen da sicher keine Ini-Qs?

Beim Nordrend-Achievement zählen die denke ich nämlich schon!

Und mir fehlt in der alten Welt noch verdammt viel, obwohl ich eigentlich immer alle Qs in einem Gebiet gemacht habe, aber die Pestländer und so ausgelassen hab.

Mir fehlen auch noch einige BC-Inierfolge obwohl ich ALLE normalen BC Inis gecleart hab, keine Ahnung warum manche angerechnet wurden und manche nicht.

Das man die Qs irgendwo aus den Datenbanken auswerten kann scheint mir klar - nur wie haben die das bei den Inis gemacht?

Wenn man die Qs der Instanz gemacht hat? Aber auch das hab ich ganz sicher!


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Also zB die DM-Quest bei der man die Gordokstulpen (oder wie die heissen) für die Oger besorgen muss, hat gezählt.
Es gibt aber auch wirklich extrem viele Quests, die man recht einfach übersieht. Es hat zB nen Goblin in Durotar, der 2 Quests gibt und ich dacht immer, in Durotar hats nur Hordenquests. Es kann auch gut sein, dass die zahlreichen Quests der Cenarius-Leute, bei denen man das Zeug aus AQ20 abliefern muss, als Quests zählen. Wenn dem so wäre ists relativ klar, warum viele Leute Mühe haben, auf die Questsumme zu kommen. Ausserdem gibts ja zahlreiche Questgebiete und Quests, die viel später eingeführt wurden, als man vorher in den Gebieten gequestet hat...aber beim nächsten Patch wird das ja nicht mehr so ein grosses Problem sein.


----------



## Shurkien (21. Dezember 2008)

Khema schrieb:


> hi
> 
> also ich hab 721 q bereits abgeschlossen mir fehlen noch 9 um dieses Achivement zu bekommen. Nur ich finde auch keine mehr, habe mir auch immer fleißig die niedrigstufigen Quests anzeigen lassen. Habe fast das Gefühl man muss wirklich die Aq Questreihe gemacht haben um auf 730 zu kommen. Schön ist das nich, denn wer geht heutzutage noch Bwl und Aq. Es wird schwer. Hoffe Blizzard patcht das noch ein wenig nach unten.




Nein, geht auch ohne.

EIner aus meiner Gilde hat den Erolfg bereits jetzt.


----------



## clar1ty (22. Dezember 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Mir fehlen auch noch einige BC-Inierfolge obwohl ich ALLE normalen BC Inis gecleart hab, keine Ahnung warum manche angerechnet wurden und manche nicht.
> 
> Das man die Qs irgendwo aus den Datenbanken auswerten kann scheint mir klar - nur wie haben die das bei den Inis gemacht?
> 
> Wenn man die Qs der Instanz gemacht hat? Aber auch das hab ich ganz sicher!



Das macht Blizz an abgeschlossenen Quests fest, die mit dem Endboss-Kill zusammen hängen, beziehungsweise an Loot den du vom Endboss besitzt.


----------



## Mahkah (7. Februar 2009)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Der Trick liegt in den Questen welche nur droppen aber eben keinen NPC als Questgeber haben. Da gab es auch hier im Forum mal eine Auflistung.



Jup daran kann ich mich auch erinnern, dass es mal ne Liste aller Dropquests gab.
Aber wo habt ihr sie versteckt?

lg mahkah


----------



## Tandofighter (25. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nordend haben Sie es besser gemacht, da weis man sofort wo und in welchem Land noch queste fehlen,

aber bei Alte Welt darf man nur suchen, da müsste ein Addon geben, der zeigt welche Queste noch nicht gemacht hat,
oder Eine Liste in welchen Bezirken noch Queste vorhanden sind.

mir fehlen noch 100 Queste auf 700 und das suchen ist schon beschwärlich

bis dann


----------



## TE2RA (9. April 2009)

/push

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es Mods gibt die zum Beispiel aus dem Questhelper entnehmen können welche Quests man bereits gemacht hat... Basierend auf dieser Information kann man eruieren welche Quests noch nicht gemacht wurden und spezifisch diese einsammeln?

Kann da wer was derartiges wegen Mods bestätigen?


----------



## Tanyanka (9. April 2009)

Ich lege Euch mal meinen zusammenfassenden Guide ans Herz: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91734

Obwohl Hordenlastig, sind durchaus auch Tips für die Allianz enthalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MobMap registriert wohl welche Quests bereits erledigt sind und welche nicht - aber erst ab dem Zeitpunkt der Installation. Den Rest müsste man von Hand abhaken, was doch recht mühsam ist.


----------



## Irmeli (22. April 2009)

gar nicht, zumindest mom!

Habe 704/700 bei ö Königr. und das entsprechende Achievement nicht erhalten. Nach GM-Gespräch, wurde ich weitergeleitet. Der nächste GM sagte, es handle sich um einen Programmierfehler, den er nicht beheben könne, aber "wir arbeiten daran"!

Nun meine Frage, wer hat(te) dieses Problem auch?


----------



## Friesennerz (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe dieses Problem auch. Vor wenigen Tagen die 700er-Marke in den östlichen Königreichen geschafft, aber nicht als Erfolg gewertet. Tröste dich, auch mir hat der GM versichert, dass Blizzard daran arbeitet. Es besteht also kein Grund zur Sorge ...


----------



## Talin78 (5. Mai 2009)

Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Hab mich auf den erfolg doch etwas gefreut und nun hab ich 705/700.


----------



## Foozzie (6. Mai 2009)

hab das problem auch müsste jetzt bei 703 sein
gm sagt problem bekannt wir arbeiten daran
zur zeit benötigt man 740 in den östlichen königreichen
naja ich hab kein nerv noch 37 zu finden und warte erstmal ab
vielleicht arbeiten sie ja wirklich daran


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

kann ich mir nicht vorstellen^^


----------



## mawerip (31. März 2010)

Es gibt ein Addon für das Suchen unerledigter Quests:

EveryQuest



greetz 
mawerip


----------



## Virikas (31. März 2010)

Unerledigte Quests kann man sich seit Patch 3.2 (?) direkt vom Server abfragen und das unterstützt mittlerweile jeder Questhelper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Persönlich fand ich Carbonite am hilfreichsten, da man so wunderbar direkt die Questgeber abreiten kann UND Dropquest mit der ungefähren Lage auf der Minimap verzeichnet werden. Dann ein kurzer Blick in die Buffed Datenbank und scho weiss man was man wo töten muss um welches Queststartitem zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem ein schöner Erfolg und definitiv ohne AQ Pre machbar.

Hinsichtlich Instanzen zählt, wo die Quest abgeschlossen wird:
- Abschluss innerhalb der Instanz zählt nicht
- XYZ in Instanz sammeln und dann ausserhalb abgeben zählt


----------



## Fleurnoire (4. April 2010)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen:

Das Addon Mob Map bietet unter dem Karteireiter "Quests" die Möglichkeit den eigenen Queststand zu synchronisieren ( Button "S" ). 
Nun einen simplen Klick auf die Fraktion und einen Haken auf unerledigte Quests und los kann es gehen.
Dadurch kann man sich alle noch unerledigten Quests, inklusive Droppquests eines Gebietes anzeigen lassen und die Questgeber unkompliziert auffinden.
Ich hatte wenig Lust auf den Meister der Lehren in Kalimdor, bin seit einigen Tagen dran und es läuft wie ein Uhrwerk.

Viel Spaß beim Questen und Frohe Ostern
Fiorescuro


----------



## Kanubelkarl (4. April 2010)

also ich habe selbst den Meiter gemacht, mir ist eigendlich aufgefallen, das teilweise auch dungen quest zählen, auserdem sind dropbare sehr wichtig und addons wie mobmap oder Questhelper, die zeigen wo es noch quests gibt.
Ruf quests braucht man eigendlich nicht


----------



## mad_chaos (4. April 2010)

Ich kann für den Meister der Lehren nur das Addon EveryQuest empfehlen, es zeigt euch an welche Quests ihr bereits erledigt habt und welche noch offen sind.


----------



## Alux (10. April 2010)

Ich werd mich auch an den Erfolg wagen. Nordend hab ich schon fertig in der Scherbenwelt ist noch Nethersturm offen und 3 fehlen mir im Schergrat. Hab aber keinen Bock auf die dummen Qs in Ogrila -.-. In Kalimdor und den Östlichen Königreichen hab ich jeweils schon 383 Qs. In den ÖK ist der Erfolg nicht so schwer da ich in einigen Gebieten noch nicht gequestet habe. 

Wenn ich in den Eastern Plaguelands die Qs für Naxx mach zählen die auch? Echo des Krieges konnte ich auch im 80er Naxx abschliesen also müssten die Qs für T3 hier ein Beispiel doch auch noch gültig sein. Sollten sie zählen wären das wieder 9 weitere Qs.


----------



## mad_chaos (18. April 2010)

Öhm... würde wohl zählen, nur Naxx ist nicht mehr in den östlichen Pestis sondern in Nordend. ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. April 2010)

hab den ebenfalls mit hilfe von carbonite gemacht. 
falls jemand das problem haben sollte, daß ihm auf einem der alten kontinente die q-geber ausgehen - einfach mal auf der anderen seite weiterquesten, oft erschließen sich dadurch andere q-reihen. und man sollte auch bereit sein einige 100 gold zu investieren, da es am ende în kalimdor und ök auch auf beschaffungs-qs ankommen kann. 80er die nordend und scherbenwelt schon abgeschlossen haben müssen sich ebenfalls darauf gefasst machen bei intensiverem questen goldtechnisch etwas zu bluten, da bei loot & belohnungen auf den alten kontinenten nicht mehr viel rumkommt - andererseits is das ne gute gelegenheit einen netten itempool für existierende und kommende twinks aufzubauen - da heißt's dann bankgilde ftw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin jedenfalls froh daß ich's hinter mir hab.. denke mir muss in zukunft sehr sehr sehr langweilig werden, um den erfolg mit nem anderen char zu wiederholen....


----------



## Virikas (20. April 2010)

Öhm.. ich musste net eine Beschaffunsgquest machen.. Selbst den Schlüssel für Scholo hab ich AFAIR nicht erquested, sondern mir von nem Gildie kurz aufschließen lassen um mir Erfolg und Quests zu holen .oO


----------



## Avolus (3. Mai 2010)

Schaue bspw. mal beim Gepirgspass der Totenwinde vorbei, falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast.
Dort oben bekommst du vor Karazhan auch noch Quests die nichts mit der Instanz zu tun haben.

Am Besten ist es, diesen Titel auf lvl80 mit dem Titel "Der Entdecker" zu verbinden.
So kommst du meist an jedes kleine Fleckchen und kannst so auch abchecken, ob dir irgendwo noch Quests fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

